
CoffeeScript source maps - v33ra
http://ryanflorence.com/2012/coffeescript-source-maps/
======
mnemonik
I just want to note that the new CoffeeScript compiler is using ESCodeGen as a
backend, which is doing the source map heavy lifting. Anyone writing a
compiler which targets JS can use ESCodeGen as a backend and get source maps
pretty much for free. Awesome news all around!

<https://github.com/Constellation/escodegen>

Note: I do not want it to seem like I want to take anything away from Michael
Ficarra and the new CoffeeScript compiler. He also wrote the code to integrate
source maps with ESCodeGen, but it is something that many projects will be
able to take advantage of, not just CoffeeScript.

In other source map news, if anyone hasn't seen it yet, UglifyJS v2 now
supports source maps: <http://lisperator.net/blog/uglifyjs-v2-news/>

Source map support is on the way for Firefox's debugger as well:
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=771597>

~~~
ryanflorence
Suppose I could go make that more clear in the article.

------
cedrichurst
This is possibly the most important thing to happen to my frontend development
workflow all year. Amazing contribution. Thank you.

------
jarek-foksa
Is CoffeeScriptRedux actually ready for production use? From my read of
[https://github.com/michaelficarra/CoffeeScriptRedux/wiki/Pro...](https://github.com/michaelficarra/CoffeeScriptRedux/wiki/Progress)
there are many features missing.

~~~
michaelficarra
I would not recommend you use it in production just yet, but from my reading
of that wiki page, there are only 3 or 4 fairly uncommon features that are
unsupported. Most of them could still use more tests, though, and that's why
they are missing that last checkmark.

------
danmaz74
I would LOVE to see source maps implemented into Rails CS compilation. Any
idea how to do it/when will this be added to rails?

------
calibraxis
Will this affect debugging under node.js, or just browsers? (Googling doesn't
seem to make this clear.)

~~~
jeremiep
I would assume both, if you use node-inspector to debug your programs you are
using the browser's debugger.

~~~
calibraxis
Ah, I was just asking about stacktraces, if the line-numbers will then
correspond to the CoffeeScript line-numbers.

It's no issue for me personally, but it helps smooth over resistance to
CoffeeScript.

------
pwpwp
As the article mentions, the next big step will be access to the debug
console.

